# Blackwood river Augusta WA



## yakyakfishfish (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey
Me and my family might be going down to Blackwood river around Christmass this year and will hire a house boat. I'm looking forward to it because I have seen some pics of decent sized bream down there . I will take the kayak also to get right up to the snags. has anyone ever been to that river what fish can i expect other than bream,what poppers/lures/soft plastics should i use. we might stay down there for 5 days have the house boat for 3-4 days and spend the rest of my time chasing salmon on the beaches.what season is best for bream/salmon

Thanx 
Clint


----------

